# 2000 altima electrical problems



## ericz (Sep 2, 2005)

My Altima is doing some crazy things and it is getting progressively worse. It started with the flashers going on by themselves at random moments without them being selected on. I pulled the breaker for the flashers, after a few weeks the door locks began to unlock themselves a few seconds after I locked them, this was also random and every third or fourth time I locked them they would stay locked. Now the turn signals will no longer flash and stay on steady when actuated. This cars wiring harness has not been cut into or modified. What is wrong! Please help. Ericz


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Need to post this in the L30 Altima section, not the 2005 SER Section.


----------

